# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Airi Suzuki Kibun Tenkan 2011 720p BluRay x264-xiaofriend

## quan4747

Airi Suzuki (鈴木 愛理 Suzuki Airi?, born April 12, 1994 in Gifu, Japan) is a Japanese pop singer and currently member of idol groups C-ute, Buono! and Hello! Project Kids. Both of her parents, Tōru[1] and Kyoko Suzuki, are professional golfers, although her mother has already retired. 

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​ *Link Download*​  
FS - Airi Suzuki Kibun Tenkan 2011 720p BluRay x264-xiaofriend
​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* FS - Airi Suzuki Kibun Tenkan 2011 720p BluRay x264-xiaofriend*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

